# Alpine 9831, Pioneer P880, Eclipse 8053



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Probably gonna post this on ECA also...

Over the past month or two I've gone through these head-units in that order. Here's my personal review - YRMV...

Here's the BIG BIG BIG thing to me. I want a HU to be as easy to setup as possible. It really doesn't seem that hard to design an easy menu/setup process, yet the Alpine and the Pioneer I found you'd have to read the manual to figure out how to set things. With the Eclipse, outside of finding level adjusting, I have never had to look at the manual to set anything. It is EXTREMELY user-friendly, even telling you on screen which buttons will do what. I am a very impatient and easily frustrated person, and making setting adjustments on the Alpine or Pioneer were enough of a pain where I was usually inclined to just leave it alone. The Eclipse is just such a joy to use, it's ridiculous - I can't see giving it up for anything at this point. Call me stupid, lazy, whatever you must justifying your head unit descion, but it just blows me away how many steps are involved, and what buttons you need to push a certain way to setup the Alpine or Pioneer, especially if you want to make adjustments while maneuvering traffic.

Alpine 9831
Pros:
Strong signal
Alpine build/reliability
Large track title text
Easiest to mount with oem brackets
Solid feel to knobs and buttons
Cons:
Slightly noisy signal
No real xovers
Only 5 band PEQ
Personally HATED menus and setup navigation
Ugly

The Alpine 9831 I purchased to replace my sold 9807. For the price ($150 for both units at the time, now can be had for $100ish), you won't find a better starter head unit - 3 sets of strong 4v outs, plays mp3s, Alpines reputable build quality. I was using outboard xovers (Audio Control 3XS, then Kicker SX DSP) so I didn't need an active capable HU costing at least twice as much. However, eventually I found the limitations in such a lower echelon head unit. The 5 band PEQ wasn't cutting it for my needs, and I was apt to try a HU w/active-worthy xovers. The reason I say I hated the menus, was, for example, setting the PEQ you had to hold down the tiny menu button for about 5 seconds, then scroll through a bunch of options and menus to the custom EQ, then to set each of the 5 bands you had to select the freq, but if you hit the button too many times on accident, you'd have to cycle through all the options again to get back to where you wanted (no back button), then set the level and q, make sure you saved it!, then go back into the eq option menus and turn on the custom eq. It was just time consuming and a chore IMO. Supposedly, I was told it's much easier with remote *shrug* Overall, it was worth every penny, but I was looking for more tunability without adding another piece of equipment in my signal chain.

Pioneer P880
Pros:
Sleek, attractive design
Clean signal
Graphic EQ easy as pie to setup and good amount of bands
Decent xovers
Cost brand new
Cons:
Pixelly display
Weak signal
Build quality behind Alpine and Eclipse
Lame t/a
Somewhat awkward menu/setup navigating

I jumped on the P880 bandwagon as I was making good money this summer and figured I'd finally try out a HU with real xovers. My g/f picked up an 8600mp prior, and I was much happier with the joystick type navigation over Alpines find a button click a button. Upon installing the P880, the first thing I noticed was that even at 100% volume (62/62), this thing was not getting nearly as loud as the Alpine did on 75% volume (26-27/35) without touching my gains at all. However, the signal was noticeably cleaner. But one wonders what would happen to make up for the volume discrepency I'd have to drop my amp gains to 2v input sensitivity for a boost, and who knows if all said and done that'd cancel out the cleaner signal. I decided just to keep it as for the time being. The annoying reverse mode everyone says you can turn off, but I'm too ocd about things dealing with longevity and would never turn that off for what might result in a few burnt out pixels over 5 years - I know, I'm crazy - I used to push my car in and out of the garage to work on it because I didn't like the wear from startups . I also thought the display was more difficult to read at a glance then the Alpines, and never figured out how to have the track title constantly scroll on the Pioneer. Setting the xovers drove me nuts as youd have to twist the dial to access certain features, but then hit other buttons to go up and down, and it just wasn't very intuitive to me. The t/a was a ****ing joke IMO, as first youd have to turn on a position selector, and then it had preset speaker distances which you had to adjust. Overall, I was just really let down by the Pioneer for its weak signal, cheesy display, and no-easier then the Alpine navigation.

Eclipse 8053
Pros:
Clean, strong signal
Amazing tunability - PEQ is mind blowing
Finally, a HU with sensible setup menus
Only display that looks like a real cd player, not a roller disco
Cons:
Won't do mp3 CD-Rs
Had weird gain setting problem
Uh....

After being let down by the Pioneer, and as someone who personally is very concerned with signal noise, I jumped on demon's Eclipse 8053 FS, to step up to an 8v HU. What a beaut. After tackling a funky gain setting issue where my amp kept going into overload, I finally had everything dialed in and boy it sang. Clean, strong signal comming out the Eclipse with minimal signal hiss. Lookswise, I used to think they were ugly in photos, and am stil not entirely sold on the ciclely button knobs, but it has a more dignified appearance then the Alpine or Pioneer. This is driven home by the display, which looks more comperable to a home reciever then a Best Buy flashing light spectacle. Setting everything on the Eclipse is just wonderful. The PEQ is just awesome - being able to EQ each set of outs allowed me to tame some nasty RS225 spots in the midrange without affecting the lower end of the BG Neo3's. Without seperating the EQ into each set of preamp outs here, I'd end up with a gap in the sound. Just everything about this head unit is awesome, outside of not being able to play mp3 cds, which doesn't really bother me too much. The t/a and level adjusting is great and straightfoward - just add or subtract ms until the stage is centered.


-------------------------------------------------------------

So I dunno, take that all for what's it worth. Basically, at the end of the day, my recommendation for someone wanting an active HU would be either go Eclipse, or get an older used Alpine. The Pioneer I'd say is ok for the n00b or someone wanting a new, affordable HU, but it's just not a serious SQ HU IMO and didn't meet my personal needs or satisfaction regarding signal quality.

Also of note, I discovered that I don't even really need a HU with overs, as 1/3rd octave steps is far too limited IMO. I'm sticking with the Kicker SX DSP which allows a ****ton more flexibility as far as xover settings are concerned. Now, if you have more friendly drivers out of the box, you'd probably just fine with 1/3rd, but the RS225's are a little tricky in a 2way IMO.

Flaming welcome 

-aaron


----------



## IceWaLL (May 30, 2005)

really nice reviews and would have to agree with what was said. I dont have experience with ANY of the above HU's mentoned but ive used other models by all 3 companies and things seem to have stayed the same.

the only thing that i dont get about eclipse is even if u spend top dollar some of the functions are removed or simplified... for example ive owned a 8443 and cd5000 (now) and both dont let you set T/A by ms only a simplified dummy setting and the x-overs are only for the sub LP. and units such as the cd5000 is the only one that offers 8volts and the best sound yet the cd7000 has the added functions yet 5 volt preouts. STRANG!

IMO alpine needs to go back to what they used to do... but my guess is that it cost them too much money. same reason why pioneer has gone downhill with alpine in build q. im not saying they are junk because both pioneer and alpine have some of the most advanced features and smartest designs period, but it seems like they skimp internally in some areas every year. for example: my old alpine of about 5 years ago had some of the best preouts money could buy but had no features such as ta or xovers... yet my 9855 had xovers and eq and all sorts of stuff but had the crapiest preouts that ive ever seen in such an expensive HU.

I guess they put money in one area and say well lets make everything good but not go overboard.  I dont blame them but I miss the old days of alpine when they were the unit to own!

overall I think its which unit gives you what you need for your setup... none are bad just which have the pros and least cons that you can deal with.


----------



## MrH (May 27, 2006)

IceWaLL said:


> really nice reviews and would have to agree with what was said. I dont have experience with ANY of the above HU's mentoned but ive used other models by all 3 companies and things seem to have stayed the same.
> 
> the only thing that i dont get about eclipse is even if u spend top dollar some of the functions are removed or simplified... for example ive owned a 8443 and cd5000 (now) and both dont let you set T/A by ms only a simplified dummy setting and the x-overs are only for the sub LP. and units such as the cd5000 is the only one that offers 8volts and the best sound yet the cd7000 has the added functions yet 5 volt preouts. STRANG!
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the 8443 has the same crossover and time alignment features of the 8053.


----------



## IceWaLL (May 30, 2005)

MrH said:


> I'm pretty sure the 8443 has the same crossover and time alignment features of the 8053.


the 8443 only has xover for the sub... i know, i owned it and the cd5000. both have the same xover as I can see.

and I definatly know for a fact that the 8443 and cd5000 have a simplified TA ONLY... clearly stated in the manual but is vague when it comes to the crossover.


----------



## MrH (May 27, 2006)

IceWaLL said:


> the 8443 only has xover for the sub... i know, i owned it and the cd5000. both have the same xover as I can see.
> 
> and I definatly know for a fact that the 8443 and cd5000 have a simplified TA ONLY... clearly stated in the manual but is vague when it comes to the crossover.


No. Did you not use the 8443 in pro mode? You can run a two way comp set active along with a sub. I dont care about the cd5000.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

you must have had the 8443 in normal mode as if you go into pro-mode it'll give you a 3 way xover.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Great review Aaron!!

You know i play with the DSP x-0ver almost everyday...I know i like to figit. But there is something interesting between the Eclipse x-over point and slopes and the Kickers. For example I've used the Kicker HP on the midbass at 63hz and the Eclipse at 63hz and the mids have much more impact with the Eclipse. This is with the slope matched as well. I almost want to say the Eclipse x-overs are stronger. Could that be possible? I assumed they they were all basically the same, but i guess not.

I just wished the HP on the Mid on the 8053 went higher than 200hz. Oh well, hopefully when I get the Legatias in they will play down that low. Might be asking a lot though.

Also I just switched the LP on the midranges from the Kicker to the Eclipse at 6.3khz and again the same thing....it does sound better.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

I haven't played with the Eclipse's xovers, but when I had the Pioneer, I really wasn't happy with the limited frequency selection points. I my Neo3's @2.5kHz on the pioneer, and I really like the way they sounded better on the Kicker @2.4khz or wherever it is on 30db slope. The RS225's will do horrible @1.5khz, and 1.2kHz leaves too much gap - so again the Kicker @1.4khz on 30dp LP is best again.

Sometimes you can use them both to clean up things a little also. I have everything pretty dialed in pretty well and try to avoid experiementing because I don't have an SXRC up front 

-aaron


----------



## IceWaLL (May 30, 2005)

MrH said:


> No. Did you not use the 8443 in pro mode? You can run a two way comp set active along with a sub. I dont care about the cd5000.



I looked at my old box and realized I was quoting the wrong model number... the 8443 I believe was the 04 model and mine was the 8445 the 05 model.

WAY different features. sorry for the confusion.


I still cant conplain though... a cd5000 for $300  I'll take it!


----------



## GambitIncognito (Dec 24, 2006)

you fellas have an idea where I can find a cd5000 for under $250?


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

i used and loved the 8053 but it would be 10 times better if the eq worked on the sub out as well.


----------

